# Birdhouse Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a few more birdhouses. Headed to the shop to whittle down on some more of them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bernie, great, as usual........


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There has to be a trick to turnin' those little birdies???????


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James and Bill.

Yep Bill those birds are just buggers to turn.:lol:


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

I can hear the birds singing on this one! Great work.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

OK, where did you get the little birds? SWMBO wants me to make some things for Christmas presents this year. I just want to give McDonald's gift certificates.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. 

John I get my birds here. I get the 1" and 1.5" birds.

Feathered, Mushroom Birds : Sage Baskets


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bernie, thanks for the link.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Again, thanks for the link! There is a turning club near me. Need to get some help in turning small things.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plan John.


----------

